# Typhus, Herald of Nurgle



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

I was asked by aguy at the GW store paint his typhus he got off of ebay. I would like your opions on the work so far.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks like it's going along well. Are you going for a red armour, or are you going to be lightening it up to a green or off-white and dirtying it up?


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah now that i think about drybrushing a 50/50 mix a DA Green & Catachan Green to give a greenish tint


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You'll have to make several passes with it to get a proper green tint-- green over red will give a brown look.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

i know what i will be doing at night while im on vacation


----------



## Mnemic (Mar 17, 2008)

color s r k, need hilights and detaling:good:


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

im far from being done man


----------

